# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2022)

*Spring is just around the corner, That means a good shop spring cleaning session for most of us. How do you clean your shop? Vacuum, broom, kids, spouse. *
*And,** how obsessive should you be about it?*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
And even a builder, crazy doc, farmer, Hawaiian/Misplaced Texan crazy bird feeder maker ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 20, 2022)

Vacuum & broom after each use. I try to keep up with the sawdust! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2022)

a miracle in my life is what I am hoping for!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2022)

Shovel and feed sacks, wheelbarrow and 6x10 trailer for the waste blocks. 3 weekends stacking and a weekend assembling a small shed for off cuts each spring is a good start. And that is out of my carport not yet got a workshop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2022)

When my wife and her car are gone, I use a leaf blower.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2022)

I usually do a sweep after each day in the shop so it never gets really out of control. Things have gotten much better in the shop I have now with the addition of dust collection, it really made a big difference in the cleanliness of the shop. I dont obsess over it, and there is still a fine coating of dust on things. If you work wood there is going to be dust. You cant really contain it all, but it's far better than it was without dust collection. The shop made air cleaner really helps with it as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2022)

I try n clean annually lol, sweep up the big stuff, then open all the doors and use a leaf blower like Tony does. If I had a large capacity air compressor I would use that, it would be much more surgical...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 20, 2022)

Sweep up the big shavings. Shop vac the small ones. Leaf blower to get as much of the fine dust out of the garage as I can. Never ending but necessary evil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2022)

Just used leaf blower in outside shed. so fast. I also use it on pine needles. when they or leaf are dry it is so much easier than a rake

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2022)

Broom and dustpan and shopvac do most of the cleaning work. Every once in a while - about once or twice a year - I open up all the windows and doors in the shop, get a fan or two going to get some good airflow through, and I use an electric leaf blower to blow out all the dust that has built up on those hard to get to and hard to clean places.

I'm about due to do the leaf blower thing again, but plan to wait until after I process some wood I'll be getting soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sprung said:


> Broom and dustpan and shopvac do most of the cleaning work. Every once in a while - about once or twice a year - I open up all the windows and doors in the shop, get a fan or two going to get some good airflow through, and I use an electric leaf blower to blow out all the dust that has built up on those hard to get to and hard to clean places.
> 
> I'm about due to do the leaf blower thing again, but plan to wait until after I process some wood I'll be getting soon.


What brand are your dustpan broom and shopvac. My do no work they sit where ever they are and do nothing just like my lathe was?????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> What brand are your dustpan broom and shopvac. My do no work they sit where ever they are and do nothing just like my lath was?????



Mike, at your advanced age, I figured you'd have learned to use those contraptions by now, or that Kathy would've taught you.

It ain't like the Beauty and the Beast movie where it all comes to life and does all the work for you!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 20, 2022)

Shop vac mostly. I'll sweep the cinder gravel out of the garage during winter (for some reason the maintenance people think more cinders is better.) I vacuum the sawdust off the driveway after working out there, otherwise it blows into the garage, which sort of defeats the reason I work out in the driveway. I have the cleanest driveway around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sprung said:


> Mike, at your advanced age, I figured you'd have learned to use those contraptions by now, or that Kathy would've taught you.
> 
> It ain't like the Beauty and the Beast movie where it all comes to life and does all the work for you!


What!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 20, 2022)

Air compressor daily to move things from tools and benches to the floor. Pitchfork and leaf rake about twice a year to clean the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 20, 2022)

5 gals of hi-test & a strike anywhere match usually handles my problems.
Bwahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 20, 2022)

Shop is out of control right now and it has been that way all winter. Still using dust control equipment and shop vac. The traffic patterns are still swept but there are lots of chips under equipment and clutter that needs to go away. I’ve lost a bolt on the floor that I need and that has been the main reason for the mess on the floor. When I get a good day I’ll move all equipment at that end out of the shop and find that missing rascal. Unless it is really cold I blow the shop out at the end of the day. I still put tools away immediately after using them. That is never been a problem.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Shop is out of control right now and it has been that way all winter. Still using dust control equipment and shop vac. The traffic patterns are still swept but there are lots of chips under equipment and clutter that needs to go away. I’ve lost a bolt on the floor that I need and that has been the main reason for the mess on the floor. When I get a good day I’ll move all equipment at that end out of the shop and find that missing rascal. Unless it is really cold I blow the shop out at the end of the day. I still put tools away immediately after using them. That is never been a problem.


Bill has been in my shop a few times. He understands my problem. 
Is club going to have swap this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh my where do i start.......have a beer,pickup stuff put things away,have a beer,sweep up,have a beer, fill boxes with crap,burn what i can,bag the rest,have a beer, put what needs to go elsewhere in the back of my truck,have a beer then pick myself up and call it a day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Bill has been in my shop a few times. He understands my problem.
> Is club going to have swap this year.


Good question Mike. The club is going to have a paired down wood swap April 30th in Pasco. I know there are a couple of clubs sending people. Original plans were to have vendors such as D-Way Tools come for a two day event that would also include turning demo’s and dinner/party Saturday night. I’ll PM you the phone number for Flo. This event is at her farm place and is the person in charge. My term as club president ended December 31st so I’m not really current with this event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 20, 2022)

All of the above and not too obsessive, after all, we don't have spring...we have summer to winter and winter to summer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Bill has been in my shop a few times. He understands my problem.
> Is club going to have swap this year.


Your place is like Disneyland for woodaholics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 20, 2022)

Use dust collection, air filtration and clean up with a broom and vac after every session. Easy to keep it clean if it’s the last thing done before turning off the lights.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 20, 2022)

Broom,big aluminum scoop, wheelbarrow/yardcart. Once that done, use the vacuum attachment for the dust collector, then the big gas powered Ryobi leaf blower. 
No help from swmbo— avoid disagreements when ya can ( will be 45 yrs this year— doing something right)
Will happen soon—- have had too many big projects to handle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

